# Small Office Telephone System



## bizz1 (14 Dec 2005)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a provider of cost effective (  Cheap) phone systems for a small office - max of 5 extensions would be required.?

Has anyone experience of the Blueface VoIP small office offering.?

Any suggestions / recommendations appreciated.

Many Thanks
Ciaran (MD of a small office.!)


----------



## Decani (14 Dec 2005)

How about ? I believe that's what Blueface use themselves.


----------



## Diddles (14 Dec 2005)

Jasus you would want a degree to follow that stuff!!!!!!!!

D


----------



## Culchie (15 Dec 2005)

You can try www.nextiraone.ie (used to be Alcatel Ireland).... they should be able to help you out.


----------



## Lucret (13 Jan 2006)

panasonic have a few small pbx systems.


----------



## dam099 (13 Jan 2006)

I use Blueface for residential and find them to be excellent. Despite this I would be a little wary of relying on them as the sole provider for an office as I still don't think VOIP is quite as robust as the regular PSTN phone system. I would have no problem using them in parallel with a regular landline(s) and even using them as primary provider in order to reduce call costs so long as I had a backup in place.


----------



## N Solo (15 Jan 2006)

I found these excellent [broken link removed] both for a small business system as well as some tricky work at home that I was quoted triple the price for by Eircon

N Solo


----------



## dapper (9 Apr 2010)

*Small Office Phone System*

we used Core Communications- bought their small business NEC phone system
Gives us everything we want and the guys were great to deal with...


----------



## scottslyons (6 May 2010)

You may want to see the My Office Phone System website at:

myofficephonesystem.com

for more information.


----------



## Scot01 (19 Mar 2011)

Small office phone systems are used in most of the small firms these days, there are lots of benefits with a good phone system. A lot of time can be saved with the help of a phone system, and moreover they are cost effective from a company’s point of view. The new phone systems available are trendy and stylish too!


----------



## bluemac (19 Mar 2011)

I bought an LG Nortel ipLDK phone system off ebay in the UK cost €120  came with 8 phones very nice modern system easy to use. I did have to get an engineer out to reprogram it which cost €100.. 

I then bought an Auerswald Voip ISDN Gateway €70  this changes the analog VOIP into the digital to match the LG system it was very close to plug and play and works well

Only issue Blueface will not work through Auerswald no idea why I had one of there team tap into my system and he tried several things but could not get it to connect.  Freespeech works with this perfect.

We have great broadband here 5MB upload and 5MB download through net1 via radio dish. But with both blueface and freespeach I still get issues with calls. I assume this is the internet connection rather than the 2 providers..  But I pay about €170 a year for all my calls where as I was paying €70+ with land line per month. so well worth it.


----------

